# 9in vs 10in table saw



## Michaelnewbee (Jan 10, 2013)

Have a 10" table saw found a new one that is 9 for a good price. Will I see much of a difference? I make fairly small projects some big. Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The odds are good that the table top is smaller on the 9" saw, and blade selection will be much more limited, so you could end up spending more on blades in the long run. The smaller diameter blade will have slightly slower tip speed.....not sure if you'll be able to notice that or not.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Stop by any hardware store or woodworking supply and look for 9" blades, you won't find any, let alone the variety of 10" you can find anywhere. Many of the older 9" saws were tilt top, not tilting arbors. The arbors were typically 1/2" compared to todays 5/8". Just the lack of blades would steer me away. 

Way back in the time machine, I used to use an 8" tilt top saw, that's all I had. I also worked for a contractor that had an old Delta 9" combo saw and 4" jointer. This was pre-carbide blades. I wouldn't want to go back to those days. We made them work but not without a fair amount of body english and a few well chosen french words.


----------



## Michaelnewbee (Jan 10, 2013)

Very helpful thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*Well, if I have been wondering about a new saw..*

Here is what I kinda did to look at things..


What is the Maximum cutting blade you can get with a 10"?
(Subtract a 1/2 " for 9 " saw?)

What is the HP of your 10" saw?
(Bet the 9" saw has a smaller motor.)

Smaller motor means less "work". More binding, more burn, 

What size is the table? (bet the 9" saw is smaller.)

What adjustments are available to tune & square the saw? (Every saw will get out of tune & square over time.) You have to be able to tune it.

Just what would be my concerns. 

The pain of a cheaper tool last a lot longer than the money saved.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

So........... What are you guys saying...... :whistling2::bangin:


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I think they're saying this post is 5 months old and yer whippin' a dead horse. :blink::huh::laughing:


----------

